# Super codlivine



## PucciNPoni (13 April 2011)

Just wondering if Super Codlivine http://www.farmway.co.uk/equine-2/e...27/battles-codlivine-supple-supplement-53.htm

is meant to be a supplement in addition to or instead of a balancer????


----------



## JCWHITE (13 April 2011)

Hi, not the answer you were looking for, but I use ordinary Codlivine .
Try 4 dobbin for good prices.I rate this product as a good general all rounder.


----------



## touchstone (13 April 2011)

It's meant to be an all round vitamin supplement with added ingredients for joint health (evening primrose oil, msm and glucosamine.)


----------



## Gilbey (13 April 2011)

It's a supplement not a balancer. If you are feeding a good balancer you really shouldn't need this!


----------



## Niraf (13 April 2011)

It is a supplement. It is the only supplement I have ever fed to any of my horses and it gives them the most marvellous coats. It is high in fat and fish oil based though, I know a lot of people don't like to give their horses animal based products on account of them being herbivores.


----------



## PucciNPoni (13 April 2011)

Okay, the point of my asking is cos I feed TopSpec Lite balancer, but need to also feed cod liver oil and a joint supplement.  I find the CLO in oil form utterly repulsive as it gets all over everything and makes my hands, clothes, the feed room smell fishy >gak<.  So I want to cut out the joint supplement that I was feeding, stop using the oily stuff and just feed the Super Codlivine as it has the joint supplements as well...and then it occurred to me that the balancer might be redundant if I'm using the Super Codlivine.  If the Super Codlivine is giving him everything he needs, would I be right in just cutting off the balancer?


----------



## touchstone (13 April 2011)

Yes, you could stop the balancer and just feed this, otherwise you'd be over supplementing.


----------



## AngieandBen (14 April 2011)

I have used it for years, its a joint supplement not a balancer so if feeding less than recommended amount of feed, use a multi vit and mineral supplement too


----------



## touchstone (14 April 2011)

AngieandBen said:



			I have used it for years, its a joint supplement not a balancer so if feeding less than recommended amount of feed, use a multi vit and mineral supplement too 

Click to expand...

This is taken from Battles website, it is a complete supplement, you will be over supplementing your horse if adding an additional multi vitamin!
:-

" Active life support for supple joints! *Contains all of the benefits of the balanced broad spectrum blend of vitamins, minerals, trace elements and cod liver oil in Super Codlivine The Complete Supplement for optimum health and wellbeing**,* but with additional ingredients beneficial to ease stiffness. With essential nutrients plus evening primrose oil, MSM and glucosamine. Make your horse fit, agile and radiant."


----------



## PucciNPoni (15 April 2011)

Thank you ---that's kind of what I thought.  I rather thought that there might be a bit of a duplication in the two products, but the SCL has more of what I need


----------



## Sprout (15 April 2011)

Others have answered your question well, but I just wanted to say I have been using it on mine and it has made a huge difference to their coats.


----------



## EAST KENT (15 April 2011)

It is a blooming excellent supplement for dogs in winter too!


----------



## JenTaz (15 April 2011)

its an allround supplement that seems to work well, has made a big difference to my wee loan pony as he is more willing to work as he isnt as stiff since he's been on it, my other horse has only just started getting it as an allround supplement so will see if it makes a difference


----------



## PucciNPoni (15 April 2011)

Wow, thanks for the responses.  Glad to hear that it's a good one to use.  I was basically advised by a nutritionist to use cod liver oil as a supplement good for Insulin Resistant.  Now, my boy isn't IR, but I did have him tested for it and EMS as I was really struggling to get weight off.  Anyway, she did up a nutrition recommendation, and this was part of it, just in case kind of thing.  So after using it in oil form, and just being really grossed out with the oily-fishyness, I decided to try it in the powdered supplement, and went for the super one cos of the joint supplement so I could cut out some of the extra stuff I was buying. 

Anyway, only on our first tub of the stuff...and it seems it may save me a bit of cash, too.


----------



## AngieandBen (15 April 2011)

Thanks touchstone, I never even new that!  I will stop feeding the expensive vit and mineral now lol!


----------



## breezing (15 April 2011)

I started feeding this to my horse about 2 weeks ago and have already noticed a difference in his schooling much more supple and his coat is looking fab!
So would definately reccommend.


----------



## soulfull (17 April 2011)

I feed the general one and its fab,  horses coat gleams and he is full of beans


----------

